# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Wat kan ik preventief doen tegen herpes?

## druifke

:Frown: Ik ben dus één van de vele waarschijnlijk die last heeft van het herpesvirus.
Nu heb ik vaak 'koorstblaasjes' steeds aan men lip en zo'n 4 à 5 keer per jaar.
Ik weet dat herpes een virus is dat zich in het ruggenmerg schuil houdt en door bepaalde factoren zoals vermoeidheid, koorts, ziekte, menstruatie terug boven komt.
Het verdwijnt niet en is zeer besmettelijk.
Nu ik krijg dit steeds heel onverwachts, zonder één van die bepaalde factoren.
Ik vroeg me af of je dit virus kon onderdrukken door bijvoorbeeld bepaalde vitaminen, voedingstoffen te eten.
Ik gebruik steeds zovirac's (zalf) als ik een 'koortsblaasje' heb, dit help dat het groter wordt te voorkomen, maar het is geen preventief middel.
Kan iemand mij helpen  :Smile:  aub

groetjes

----------


## Gea

Er is weinig aan te doen door middel van voedsel. Wel kan je dor middel van veel rust, dus in stress tijden toch je rust nemen enzovoort. Wat je eventueel ook akn doen is in de ochtend vers geperste sinaasappelsap nemen. Bij mij helpt het heel erg. Maar je zegt net zelf dat je Zovirax gebruikt. Er is een nieuw en effectiver middel op de markt. De naam weet ik even niet, maar de apotheek weet er meer van. HEt eindigt op lip en er zit zinksulfaat in, dit zorgt ervoor dat je blaasje indroogt. Het helpt beter dan Zovirax of vergelijkende middelen met het zelfde werkzame bestanddeel. Het gaat sneller weg

----------


## berend1977

komt voor bij een lage weerstand dus meer vatbaar voor bacterieen en virussen dus waarom geen prefentief vitamine preperaten nemen, kan geen kwaad.

----------


## Gast1

Misschien kan dit jullie helpen. Ik heb een nieuw middel ontdekt, het heet Prevner. Het heeft mij erg goed geholpen. Je start met smeren wanneer je denkt meer vatbaar te zijn voor een koortslip. Het middel werkt preventief.
Kijk maar op www.prevner.nl
succes!

----------


## Sjelleke1

Hallo Druifke,

Het beste zijn toch Lysine tabletten. Zodra je ze voelt opkomen innemen met veel water. De vitaminewinkel legt je wel uit hoe vaak en wanneer je ze moet innemen. 

Die zalfjes helpen bij mij echt niet. Het wordt daardoor alleen maar erger door het warme gebroei daar op die lip. Die blaasjes moeten zo snel mogelijk uitdrogen (logisch dus: geen zalf). En zo weinig mogelijk met je handen aanzitten!!!! Veel vitamine C eten/drinken. 
Dat helpt. 

Stress ontwijken? 
Tja. Leuk streven, maar dat kom je soms echt niet onderuit. Bovendien is het dan al te laat.

Dus bij mij helpt:
1) Lysine tabletten
2) Veel vitamine C: door fruit, niet door pillen
3) Afblijven!
4) Wanneer het blaasje (dus niet bij een wondje) klopt of jeukt: een ijsklontje er tegen aan houden (zo lang mogelijk tot het een beetje gevoelloos is): kalmeert het een beetje.

Resultaat bij mij: Binnen een week is het blaasje volledig verdwenen en het is niet uit gaan breiden over de hele lip en neus.

Succes!
Sjelleke

----------


## jaapiekrekel

Lysine innemen en argenine vermijden. Lysine neemt de plaats in van arginine in cellen. Arginine is het voedsel voor virussen. Een gebrek aan arginine helpt dus virusreplicatie vermijden.

De lysinetabletten wel innemen op het juiste moment (een uur voor de maaltijd, in plaats van erna) en arginine-rijk voedsel vermijden. In ieder geval moet de balans tussen lysine en arginine in het voordeel van lysine uitvallen.

voedsel met meer arginine dan lysine: 
alle soorten noten, kokos, chocola, de meeste volkorenproducten, koffie, wortels, haver, tarwe, sinaasappel, druiven, mais, bessen, pompoenzaden, ui, komkommer, paddenstoelen, spruitjes, erwten, koolsoorten, tomatensoep (maar tomaten zijn wel goed!), aubergine, bietjes, tuinkers, radijs, paprika, dadels, aardbeien, garnalen

Argininerijk voedsel kan dus wel heel gezond zijn. Je kan die producten toch blijven eten door ze samen te eten met lysinerijk voedsel:
margarine, zuivelproducten, alle soorten kaas, alle soorten vis, kip, mango, abrikoos, appel, peer, vijgen, avocado, tomaat, ananas, perzik, varkensvlees, rundvlees, pruimen, spinazie, sla

Het is niet de bedoeling dat je je volstouwt met alleen maar eiwitrijk voedsel, want dat zorgt weer voor een verzuurde lichaamshuishouding, wat goed is voor het gedijen van virussen.

----------


## jaapiekrekel

...ik eet dus bijvoorbeeld een volkorencracker (=arginine) maar beleg die met huttekase (=lysine), mango(=lysine), kip(=lysine) en cayennepeper(=lysine). ZALIG!

----------

